# Trying to become an apprentice ((help))



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

And where in the USA are you......


----------



## Mr. J (Aug 7, 2013)

Im going to be interviewed in L.A. local 11 and Fresno CA local 100


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't say enough good things about 100....


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Mr. J said:


> Im going to be interviewed in L.A. local 11 and Fresno CA local 100


 Why not 440,595,even 428 has a pile of solar work in the coming years.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Brother Noah said:


> Why not 440,595,even 428 has a pile of solar work in the coming years.


probably because 595 (oakland) is about 400 miles from los angeles (11). I don't know where 440 or 428 are at but they might not be taking applications. 

Fresno is one of the poorest and most polluted places in the US. They don't even have interstate highways over there. Fresno is a place that people come from not go to. I don't know if the Bakersfield area is any worse but I do know they have oil fields in Kern county and it's not too terribly far from Los Angeles.


----------



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

uconduit said:


> probably because 595 (oakland) is about 400 miles from los angeles (11). I don't know where 440 or 428 are at but they might not be taking applications.
> 
> Fresno is one of the poorest and most polluted places in the US. They don't even have interstate highways over there. Fresno is a place that people come from not go to. I don't know if the Bakersfield area is any worse but I do know they have oil fields in Kern county and it's not too terribly far from Los Angeles.


 440 is Riverside about 40 miles from LA and they have a demand for apprentice at this post. Hey if you want to get excepted into anything in life that would have such an impact on your personal life then I would travel those extra miles to obtain my goals! 428 has been putting hundreds out on solar projects some in conjunction with 11's referral system. Sometimes within our modern society all it takes is going on line and checking a web site or 16? I wish you well in your search for employment and or a career.


----------

